# UK part P information



## fstep (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I may be in the wrong site, is anyone here from the UK?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes. Yes there is. :thumbsup:


----------



## fstep (Nov 14, 2008)

great! Can you help me out with part p questions?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Ask away..... one of us happy few will know [or pretend that we do...we make most of it up as we go along anyway]


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Devils work yes sure several of us can help​


----------



## fstep (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great! I'd be really grateful if someone could help, thanks in advance

Can someone please tell me what certificates I would need if some or all of the following work was carried out? It is remedial work to bring it in-line with a PIR:

Lengthen tails
replace cooker point
update light fittings in bathroom and kitchen
cross bonding
circuit identification
replace db

I was told that all I would need was a revised PIR :001_unsure:

again, thanks for looking


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

fstep said:


> :thumbsup: Great! I'd be really grateful if someone could help, thanks in advance
> 
> Can someone please tell me what certificates I would need if some or all of the following work was carried out? It is remedial work to bring it in-line with a PIR:
> 
> ...


Whoever told you that is talking like a politician...BOLLOCKS

If you are changing a DB then according to the NICEIC at least, you require an Installation Certificate...also notifiable under part P.
Always seems odd to me that they are asking for an Inst. Cert on a job that you did not do in the first place. There again who are we to argue? we are only paying their wages.
Others may have a different view [not the talking bollocks bit, that is universally agreed upon]...but rather the certification side of things:wallbash:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry, now I have re-read your post . So , line by line...


fstep said:


> :thumbsup: Great! I'd be really grateful if someone could help, thanks in advance
> 
> Can someone please tell me what certificates I would need if some or all of the following work was carried out? It is remedial work to bring it in-line with a PIR:
> 
> ...


----------



## andyb (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree, but the main thing is the new db. Once you install a new db you are responsible for the whole installation and the tails and bonding follow. Also an installation certificate must be issued and the job notified


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with above, I'd do an installation certificate for db as
alteration to an existing installation and part p it. lets face it your taking the can for the lot if you change a db and otherwise you just generate mountains of paperwork.

log on to scheme providers website,select the jobs you have done and your sorted.:thumbsup:

welcome to the forum:jester:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

" I was told that all I would need was a revised PIR "

Such a fine example of 'testiculation' maybe one of the finer ones i've seen lately.
This is the type you would use if the place you had just looked round needed a bit of work doing and you didn't want to do it or you fancied doing it and could envisage your teeth meeting on the final bill :thumbsup:

As trimix says " Bollocks "

And as the other lads have pointed out you couldn't get away without an installation cert for the Distribution Board,i can't see why this should be so as the rest of the wiring maybe in a complete sh!te state under the floor or hidden away from view,you just can't tell by looking and your test gear doesn't tell you if there is enough JB's under the floor to sink the titanic,i would definately give it a VERY thorough going over with the test and inspection before i signed anything.

You need to get someone in who's reputeable bud,if you hear the faint jingle of spurrs then run away,they should be with a registered body and will take care of all the relevant paperwork etc without making their teeth meet.

Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ps

And for this complete load of bollocks called Part P you can write to the government and thank them,it needs to be sent to the ODPM ( Office of the Deputy Prime Minister ) or old fat two jags prescott if you like,he sanctioned this fiasco.

And while your at it send a complaint along to the IET about the crap idea of these 17th edition distribution boards and don't forget to include an RCD attached to your letter :laughing:

I am soooooo glad i don't faff about with domestic ****e now 

Chris


----------



## fstep (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow. Looks like I've got a fair bit to get my head around. 

Thanks to everybody for their help, I've been on a few forums looking for help and this is far and away the best.:notworthy:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

No problem bud

We like to give the info straight off the cuff here :whistling2:

ElectricianTalk.com IS THE BEST 

Its the dogs Bollocks :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*17th ed and part p*

Dont get me started on 17th edition dis boards !
If it it aint broke dont fix it, have you found it easy to get RCBOS.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Know what you mean Cornish

I was doing a couple of small industrial units last week and thought i would stuff a couple of RCBO's in to save some time with the sockets and found out there is a bit of an RCBO drought on,the wholesaler i use says he's having difficulty in getting MEM.
He also said that i could lower my standard a bit and go for Hager [email protected]**er ! lots of that [email protected] on the shelf.

Maybe i ought to change wholesaler :laughing:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Found this out when we dropped an MEM RCBO onto a concrete floor...

The RCD 'bit on the top' is removeable and can be swapped across the range. So if you have an RCBO of the wrong size just get an MEM MCB and swap the top bit:thumbsup:....does not help if you have not got a RCBO to go at in the first place. Everybody else probably knew this already, but we didn't.

On the subject of HAGER.....have you noticed that moulded into the plastic back plane is the words 'mount with din clip towards the busbar' or words to that effect. ie put them in backwards! Design error???


CEF sell Hager...nuff said:whistling2:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

metal clip on hagar stuff is an accident waiting to happen accross two phases.

a split load board with two rcbo's on main switch side for lights and the rest on rcd main switch is an acceptable and cheap solution when you compare to a 17th edition marketed consumer unit.

my other gripe is disapearance of zone three and rcd protected socket in bathroom outside the zones, with double insulated radio lead its posible to become a phase neutral load across the small plug that goes into back of radio with wet hands.
With an isolating transformer in the shaver socket the risk is much lower even without rcd:thumbsup:

I'd personally like to ask wtf to whoever thought socket in a bathroom was a good idea.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

sparkie said:


> I'd personally like to ask wtf to whoever thought socket in a bathroom was a good idea.


 
Well now Sparkie me laddo Don't you go causing waves just yet with this socket in the bathroom malarky,its taken ages to get this in place !
I'm about to install one in the wifes bathroom so she can use her hair drier or electric fire whilst she has a bath,EXCELLENT IDEA I THINK !!!!!

I need to run the 240mm cable to the socket and back it up with an 800amp link i think ?

My next task is to calculate the probability of an RCD failing ???

:laughing:

Chris


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

just so happens I have some 240mm hanging round :thumbsup: ho7rnf it's just the job


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

chrisb271 said:


> Well now Sparkie me laddo Don't you go causing waves just yet with this socket in the bathroom malarky,its taken ages to get this in place !
> I'm about to install one in the wifes bathroom so she can use her hair drier or electric fire whilst she has a bath,EXCELLENT IDEA I THINK !!!!!
> 
> I need to run the 240mm cable to the socket and back it up with an 800amp link i think ?
> ...


Just done the very same thing. I put 2 phases across the RCD to 'test it'...no more nuisance tripping now.
Wife is in the bath as we speak. I have put the radiator [1 bar Berry] into the bath to keep her warm.
Hark, what angels voice upon yonder....No, sorry. Must be calling someone else whoses name begins Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. Ah well. I'll let her get on with it. Off to the hairdressers tomorrow for a perm; if only I could save her some money in this present economic crisis?....HAng on lads, Ive had a great idea:shifty:


----------

